# Game 10: San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Clippers [11-17-2008]



## FreeMason Jr.

*November 17th, 2008
9:30PM CT*

*TV: FSSW
Radio: 1200,1350*





*SPURS

VS

Clippers*








*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Hill-Mason-Oberto-Duncan-Finley

Injury Report:
Ginobili, Parker*





*Los Angeles Clippers *






































*Davis-Mobley-Kaman-Camby-Thomas*

*Injury Report:
None *​


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

A win here will bring us to .500 for the first time all season. Go Spurs!


----------



## hi im new

go spurs!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Quit copying me!


----------



## hi im new

never!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> never!


I know you want to be just like me, hi, but you got to be your own man!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I updated the starting lineup. Spurs are going with Finley over Udoka. Considering the performances of both of them lately, this isn't a surprise at all. Hopefully Finley can continue to contribute in the starting lineup like he has from the bench.


----------



## hi im new

i dont know about that move...having finely come of the bench was good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What an ugly, ugly game so far; but no worries! The Red Rocket is in!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And the Red Rocket nails the basket to end the quarter... but we're still losing to the freakin Clippers!!! :rant:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Despite how poorly the Spurs are playing, they're actually on a 10-0 run.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ahearns first play as a Spur, he turns the ball over.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow, Ahearn looks terrible. Clippers have gone on an 8-0 run since we put him in. Can we please get Hill back in there now!?!


----------



## hi im new

that guy doesnt even look like he belongs out there


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hill's back in! Oh, thank God!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Terrific pass by Hill to Duncan for the easy layup! That's how a point guard plays, Ahearn!


----------



## hi im new

george hill gets his first points for tonight! YEA!


----------



## hi im new

mason should have shot that ball

spurs leading 43-38 @ the half


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Kaman picks up a flagrant right before the end of the half, but I don't know if I agree with it.

Nonetheless, Spurs are up 43-38 at half.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

After two terrible quarters for both teams, no one is missing to start the third... WTF is going on?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finally, the Clippers have cooled off.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

But the Spurs haven't! Mason and Bonner for 3's!


----------



## XxMia_9xX

good game so far! mason playing well

spurs up by 10


----------



## hi im new

jacque vaughn gets raped at the end there and there is no call.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow... that was some real BS at the end of the quarter! The ref just ignored Finley calling timeout during that inbounds pass, and then the Clippers get away with grabbing Vaughn's arm away form the ball during the final shot. As a result, the Spurs 10 point lead is now just 4 going into the fourth.


----------



## hi im new

finely for das 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley for 3! Spurs' lead right back up to 9!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley with the steal!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Vaughn steps out of bounds... I seriously can't wait till Tony gets back and we hardly have to see Vaughn's stupid face anymore.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow! What a pass by Duncan to Bowen on the fast break! At this point I'd rather have Timmy at point than Vaughn :lol:


----------



## hi im new

what a nice pass by timmy to bruce for the ez layup


----------



## hi im new

jacque vaughn can be the next michael jordan if he puts his mind to it!


----------



## hi im new

Wtf My Fsn Froze!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Great block by Bonner on the transition D!


----------



## hi im new

the clippers are falling apart!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> the clippers are falling apart!


The Spurs aren't doing any better.


----------



## hi im new

now the spurs are falling apart


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow. The Clippers just tied it with a minute left...


----------



## XxMia_9xX

damn game is tied at 83 with less than a minute left


----------



## XxMia_9xX

and a steal! bad turnover!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Spurs have scored a whole 15 points this quarter.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

23 sec. left


the game is still tied at 83


----------



## hi im new

im calling it here...jacque vaughn turns the ball over

sweet nevermind, hes not in!


----------



## Basel

Roger Mason with a HUGE 3-pointer with 8.4 seconds left to give the Spurs the lead.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Mason for 3!!!


----------



## hi im new

Mason With The Clutch 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ahhh! yay! go mason! spurs up by three


----------



## hi im new

And We Are Now At .500!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

For some reason the Clippers ran the clock down before they chucked up a desperate three.... w/e...


Spurs are .500! Third straight win for the Spurs, but also the third straight game where the opposing team bricked a potential game winning/tying shot at the buzzer. Why must the Spurs play down to every team's level?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Check out Duncan's stat line: 

20 points, 15 rebounds, 6 blocks, and 4 assists. MVP! MVP!


----------



## TiMVP2

Can't believe Mason sunk that ****. Was getting mad when I saw him attempt it but it went in.


----------



## TiMVP2

Man I can't believe Mason wasn't in the league 04-07. His rookie season wasn't even bad.


----------

